# Openhouse June 14, 2014 Jenison MI



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a late notice.

I will be hosting the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers here, Jenison Michigan, Saturday June 14, 2014.
Send me an email steamlogger AT yahoo.com for more information.


----------

